# Bitácora



## Cecília Meloni

? Cuál es la traducción de bitácoras en prtugués ?


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

Sería "Bitácula" 

E uma bitácula é uma caixa aonde coloca-se uma bússola. (Nunca havia escutado da existência dessa palavra, que bom que perguntais) 

Abraço


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Cecília, 

O Vinny já deu uma mãozinha. Veja aqui no nosso dicionário que fica acima no fórum.


----------



## Tomby

Bitácula; sim, trata-se de uma palavra usada na náutica. É como disse Vinny. 
Mas reparem que no Dicionário Priberam também diz: "no Brasil, botequim; pop., (no pl. ) *ventas*". 
E Cecília perguntou por "bitácora*s*" (em plural, embora não tenha muito sentido em espanhol). Será que queria se referir as ventas nasais? 
Eu sempre tinha assimilado "bitácula" com "caderno", quer dizer, ao "caderno de bitácula" de um navegante. 
Esperemos outras opiniões sobre o tema. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Waldoli

Olá,
a pergunta da Cecília para mim foi oportuna, pois encontrei em um blog espanhol, mais precisamente de Barcelona, que a cada assunto inicia assim: "pues si amig@s *bitacorer@s*..." (_é assim que está escrito_), também gostaria de saber a tradução desta palavra, creio que uma tem relação com a outra. 
Obrigado
A propósito, bem-vinda, Cecília!


----------



## beut

"Bitácora" es un mueble (armario) que, en el barco, está cerca del timón y en el que se guarda el "cuaderno de bitácora" y sobre el que está la brújula etc.


----------



## Tomby

Caro "forero" *Waldoli*: esse blog deve ser algum desses chamados "El Cuaderno de Bitacora de _Beltrano_" [trata-se de um exemplo] é o titular do blog trata carinhosamente os seus leitores e comentaristas como "bitacoreros(as)" como nós podemos chamar a qualquer membro deste foro "forero". 
Um abraço do forero TT !


----------



## Mangato

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit%C3%A1cora.
Para no dar más explicaciones, sugiero la lectura del enlace. 

Curioso, que blog palábra tan utilizada ultimamente equivale a lo que durante tantos años se llamó bitácora.

Saludos


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Gracias a todos y gracias especiales a Mangato. !No sabes de qué apuro me habéis sacado!


----------



## Waldoli

Gracias! también yo agradezco.


----------



## andre luis

Encontrei esta definição em um livro (Editorial Pax México)
Bitácora:
registro sistemático de las actividades del plan de acción.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Na bitácula dos navíos ademais da bússola hai também un caderno que se chama caderno de bitácula, no que se anota tudo o relacionado com a navigação. Daí vem esse uso figurado para os blogues.


----------



## Juventude

Bueno, ya lo escuchado como "bitácora de Excel", es decir, lo mismo que plantilla de Excel o similar (Planilha de Excel)...de Mexicanos....


----------



## Fer BA

Eu sempre entendei que a _bitácora_ era o móvel, mas sempre falei da _bitácora_ com a significação do _cuaderno de bitácora. _

A significação _técnica -computação- _de_ bitácora _é a mesma que em inglés tem _log (system log = bitácora del sistema, _ao menos, com 30 anos de uso em computação).


----------



## beut

Pois, e como un livro onde fica toda a historia do que aconce num computador, num barco, numa sala de control. O origem é o "Caderno de Bitacora" dos barcos. E líndo ver como turna a ser utilizado para cualquer "navegaçao" na vida... É um registro do que acontece, generalmente, acho que com máquinas mais pode ser cualquer espacio.


----------

